# Teichwasser schäumt



## Kallemann (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute, als Neuling muß ich mich hier erst einmal durchfinden, ich hoffe, es wird klappen.
Mein Problem ist, daß mein Teichwasser (ca. 25 qm Fläche und 7-8 Kubik Inhalt) fast immer schäumt. Habe momentan aus Verzweiflung, daß das wasser nebenbei auch nicht die Grünfärbung verliert, also nicht klar wird, 4-5 Pumpen und Filter mit 2 x 11 W UV laufen.
Im Teich schwimmen z.Zt. 3 Karpfen (ca. 25 cm) und ca. 20 kl. Goldfische. Meine Frage: Warum kommt es zum Schaum auf dem Wasser? Könnte das Blumendünger sein, der vor einigen Wochen von einigen Blumentöpfen vielleicht durch die Steine in den Teich gesickert sind?
Für eine Antwort wäre ich schon sehr dankbar. 
Gruß Kallemann


----------



## KamiSchami (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

hi, hab zwar nich so die ahnung, aber ich tippe mal auf eiweiss. evtl. hast du zuwenig pflanzen im teich bzw. zu viele fisch eim teich. gruss kami


----------



## Ulumulu (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Hallo Kallemann

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Erstmal meine Fragen...

Lese ich das richtig du hast 4 -5 Pumpen und Filter laufen??? 
Was sind denn das für Pumpen bzw. Filter die du da laufen hast (Förderleistung). ?
Dir ist Blumendünger in den Teich gelaufen?  
Hast Du nicht ein aktuelles Bild von deinem Teich damit man sich mal grobe eine Vorstellung machen kann?

Deine zwei UV Klärer nutzen gar nichts wenn du zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich hast. Das ist ein Teufelskreis. Die abgestorbenen Algenpartikel dienen neuen Algen als Nährstoffe. Ohne ausreichende Bepflanzung (Ufer und Unterwasser) bekommst du das grüne Wasser nicht weg denn die Pflanzen ziehen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser. 

Blumendünger ist Gift für den Teich so was darf da nicht hineingelangen.
Ich würde einen Teilwasserwechsel empfehlen damit sich der Blumendünger im Teich verdünnt.

Der Schaum kann wie Kami schon sagte vom Eiweiß stammen das die Fische absondern. 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## Kallemann (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Toll, das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht, daß ich so schnell Antwort bekomme.- Na gut, sicherlich hatte ich bis vor einigen Wochen zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich. Aber mittlerweile wird es langsam grüner. -
Ich habe noch Schwierigkeiten, die Bilder beizufügen. Aber es wird mir angezeigt, daß das mit dem Hochladen von 2 Fotos als Anhänge geklappt hat. Vielleicht kann man da ja schon etwas erkennen. -
Ich möchte auch noch den Beitrag von "Ulumulu" beantworten. Da werde ich etwas umfangreichere Angaben machen. Zunächst aber besten Dank. Ich werde weiter berichten.
Gruß Kallemann


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Hallo Kallemann,

Willkommen im Forum.
Eine Anleitung zum Bilder einfügen findest Du hier.


----------



## Kallemann (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Entschuldigung, mein letzter Beitrag war natürlich eine Antwort auf  die Anregungen von "KamiSchami". 
Gruß Kallemann


----------



## Kallemann (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

 

Hallo, hier habe ich es wahrscheinlich geschafft, ein Foto einzufügen. Ich werde mich morgen wieder melden und ausführlichere Angaben machen.

Gruß
Kallemann


----------



## Kallemann (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

 

Schaumbildung


----------



## Kallemann (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Hallo Daniel, 
besten Dank zunächst mal für die Anmerkungen. - Jetzt von vorne: DerTeich existiert schon seit mehr als 15 Jahren. Seinerzeit etwa 3/4 der Wasseroberfläche mit Seerosen bedeckt, ebenso unter Wasser mit __ Hornkraut usw.. Am Ufer alle möglichen Teichpflanzen.  -  
Nach Generalüberholung vor ca. 2 Jahren (komplett bis auf die die Folie) will nichts mehr so recht wachsen. Die Fische fühlen sich allerdings pudelwohl und überwintern bei dickstem Eis (wird natürlich mit Sprudler freigehalten). 
Habe das Gefühl, daß die Karpfen (es waren bis vor Wochen 7 - 8 große) alles abfressen, wahrscheinlich auch die Seerosen. Heutiger Besatz: 3 Karpfen u. ca. 20 kl. Goldfischen. Obwohl seit dem Frühjahr 1 Filter (Oase 5 und ca. 5 m Bachlauf) mit Pumpe 4000 l/min,  eine Springbrunnenpumpe ca. 2800 l/min und eine weitere Pumpe mit ca. 1800 l/min sowie seit 3 Wochen zwei weitere Durchlauffilter (vom Schwager geerbt)  installiert sind, wird das Wasser nicht klar. Vor einigen tagen habe ich die 2 11-Watt UV-Lampen probeweise ausgeschaltet - Ergebnis: alles wurde mit "Grünbelag" überzogen. Im Teich befinden sich keine Fadenalgen, sondern vermutlich nur Schwebealgen (grünliches Wasser). 
Der Teich ist an eine Regenwassertonne angeschlossen und erhält dadurch größtenteils Frischwasser. Wenn es sein muß, werden auch schon mal 3-4 qm Leitungswasser zugesetzt. -

Den Schaum kann ich mir vielleicht dadurch erklären, daß tatsächlich Reste vom Gießwasser meiner am Ufer stehenden Blumen ins Wasser gelangt sind.

Daß aber das Wasser absolut nicht klar wird (bei meinem Schwager war das Wasser fast immer glasklar mit nur 2 Pumpen bzw. Filtern), kann ich mir einfach nicht erklären. 

Du kannst ja mal die Fotos ansehen - vielleicht kannst Du mir dann ja einen wertvollen Tip geben. Ich würd mich riesig freuen.

Gruß 
Kallemann


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Hallo Kallemann,

die von Dir beschriebene Generalüberholung bedeutet für den Teich einen großen Rückschritt. Es ist fast so, als hättet Ihr den Teich neu angelegt und kämpft jetzt mit den Problemen eines noch nicht richtig eingefahrenen Systems.

Ich kann Dir im Moment nur empfehlen noch viel mehr Pflanzen einzusetzen und die Fütterung weitestgehend zu reduzieren. Das System ist mit Nährstoffen überfrachtet. Die gilt es rauszuholen ohne größere Mengen neue nachzufüllen (durch Futter).
Lies Dir das hier doch mal in Ruhe durch! Dann dürfte Dir einiges klarer werden.
Wenn Du mit Wasser nachfüllst, solltest Du dessen Werte kennen. Oft sind im Leitungs- und vor allem im Brunnenwasser die Nitratwerte nicht gerade gering. Du würdest also wieder ständig Futter für die Algen nachliefern. Ist das Wasser aus der Regentonne ohne Dreck oder kann der mit in den Teich?
Schaumbildung habe ich auch manchmal auf dem Teich, obwohl ich schon seit einem Jahr nicht mehr zufüttere. Es ist nur ein optisches Problem und da ich weiß, dass ich keinen kristallklaren Bergsee mein eigen nenne, kann ich gut damit leben 

Sollten die Pflanzen bei Dir nicht mehr wachsen, weil die Fische sich daran vergehen hilft es vielleicht neben dem Teich einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen. Dahinein kommt dann das vom Grobschmutz befreite Teichwasser. Die Pflanzen entziehen dem Wasser die Nährstoffe und für die Algen bleibt immer weniger Futter übrig.


----------



## Kallemann (30. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichwasser schäumt*

Hallo Annett,

besten Dank für Deine Antwort. 

Ich kenne ja die Problematik, wenn ein Teich - so wie meiner - rigoros neu aufgebaut worden ist.
Früher bzw. vorher war es so, daß ich - trotz sehr vieler Teichpflanzen - auch kein super klares Wasser hatte, aber lange nicht so grün-bräunlich wie jetzt. - 

Das Regenwasser fange ich in einer Tonne ab mit einem unter der Oberfläche liegenden Überlauf, so daß oben schwimmende Partikel so schnell nicht in den Teich gelangen können.
Somit dürfte  es relativ sauber sein. -

Das Leitungswasser (klares Bergquellwasser, nur mit UV behandelt und ohne Chlor versetzt) hat einen Nitratwert (NO3) von 12 mg/l und einen pH-Wert von 8,71.
Mit den Angaben kann ich allerdings nichts anfangen, dafür fehlen mir doch die notwenigen Kenntnisse.

Ich werde jetzt ersteinmal Deine Ratschläge beherzigen und versuchen, die letzten "dicken Fische" (3 Karpfen - wie ich heute feststellen mußte - von fast 30 cm Länge) aus dem Teich zu nehmen. 
Die am Uferrand im letzten Jahr und ab Frühjahr eingesetzten Pflanzen sollen sich erst einmal richtig entwickeln, was sie in den letzten Wochen auch schon getan haben. Vielleicht wird sich dann alles zum Guten wenden.

Besten Dank auch für den Hinweis auf den Beitrag von "StefanS" - echt gut und hilfreich!

Ich hoffe, in Kürze etwas Positives berichten zu können. Bis dahin schöne Wochen.

Gruß
Kallemann


----------

